# tires



## theGo (Aug 3, 2009)

ok so i have a 2001 golf 1.8t pritty stock koni yellows with hr springs poly bushings, im looking to go to the track for some weekend fun and i have a set of 16x9 steeles got some extra money so i need a sugestion on tires, not to expensive please


----------



## theGo (Aug 3, 2009)

any one


----------



## honda93 (Oct 1, 2008)

A 16x9 wheel just begs for an R-Comp tire... Most street tires are being wasted on such a wide wheel. Save up for a set of V710's or look for used race rubber that a racer may have taken off after a practice or qualifying session.


----------

